# BFN after natural FET how long until i can start fresh ivf cycle?



## catherino (Jun 16, 2010)

hello everyone, sadly we hav just had our BFN after having 2 5day embies transfered. I had natural FET and only had ovitrelle jab to make me ovulate and then took cyclogest. Does anyone know if i Wil hav to wait 8wks or so or Wil it be quicker as i didn't Dr or stimm this cycle. Any help would be great thanks Xx


----------

